

Food, glorious food - The way health claims about food are regulated is changing - grosales
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14743783

======
slapshot
... in the European Union.

It might make the jump across the pond sometime, but not today. That said, I'm
sure that at least one lawyer read the article and is getting some deceptive
advertising lawsuit ideas right now.

